# Psp Wont Turn On



## jess2u

I used my PSP two days ago. then today i went to turn it on and it wont turn on. whenever i push the button to power, the green light flashes but doesnt turn the psp on! Please help!!


----------



## poet

*Battery of AC cord?*

Are you trying to boot off of the battery, ac cord or both? If you boot of the battery take it out and boot with the ac cord. This will show if the problem is with your battery and not your psp.


----------



## OctoberRust

Try taking out the battery and putting it back in, or taking out the battery all together and just running off the AC power adapter, if both these methods fail, then it is something wrong with the inner controls of your PSP. Don't try and take out the battery while having your AC still plugged in and such, because there has been many cases of this actually frying people's PSP's.

PSP is a fairly new handheld, and Sony has yet to figure out most of it's problems. Did you download any new items to your PSP and ran them? If so, that could be the cause of this problem because there is a PSP Bricker trojan out, which causes your PSP to 'brick' aka turn on but no screen, and it also voids your Warranty unless you bought a seperate one.

If you didn't download anything new to it, and you didn't try anything stupid like pulling out the battery, or flipping it on and off repetitively, and such, then it must be a malfunction and your manufacture warranty covers it, so take it back.

Also, try pulling out the memory card, etc. But really what I'm thinking is the magnetic strip to it came loose and no longer transmits screen data, but if its the entire screen then it has to be something with the chip like overheating or something else, many problems excist but all of them are covered by the warranty.

Overall, the last thing you want to do is take it apart and mess with the parts, maybe take it apart and just check to see if anything looks wrong, but if something doesn't catch your eye instantly, then put it back together and don't touch anything.


----------



## Stupid_PSP_Prob

This may sound really stupid, but i had the same problem.
My charger was unplugged, and I ended up taking it to the shop.
They asked, "Did you charge it?" I said, "Yes, but..., OH YEAH! IT WAS PROBABLY UNPLUGGED!"
Stupid, Right? 
Email me at [email protected] and tell me, on a scale of 1 - 10, how stupid that was.


----------



## af3

Stupid_PSP_Prob said:


> This may sound really stupid, but i had the same problem.
> My charger was unplugged, and I ended up taking it to the shop.
> They asked, "Did you charge it?" I said, "Yes, but..., OH YEAH! IT WAS PROBABLY UNPLUGGED!"
> Stupid, Right?
> Email me at [email protected] and tell me, on a scale of 1 - 10, how stupid that was.


I would give you a 10 for posting your e-mail address on this website in plain view of spam bots.

I too did this a few times. The adapter is on the floor in back of a desk out of plain view and I had unpluged it earler becuase I needed the socket, so I plugged the adapter into the unit expecting a full charge by morning but... you can guess what happened next. :laugh:


----------



## exilenm

If its not simply a flat battery and mistakenly not plugged into the mains...

It could be a bricked PSP, where green power light comes on for several seconds, then goes off.

Try www.psp-repairz.co.uk


----------



## speedierbug

nothing is wrong with it just push the screen button cus this problem happens alot


----------



## vectorizer

you just bricked your psp, If you have original firmware contact SONY authorized service centre


----------

